# Computer Case Difficulty!



## uninstaal (Feb 13, 2005)

Alright you guys...this situation has really confused me quite a bit. I started off buying a DemonX case for my eMachines computer. I put everything in the new case and turned it on. I saw the lights and my fans going and it looked like the computer was running fine. However, I looked over at my monitor and it was showing a black screen. I pulled out the monitor cable from my cpu and i got the "Check connection" message. This means that it was registering that it was connected yet it wasnt really turning on all the way. Now, i got frustrated and put everything back in the old case and got it running perfectly with the monitor. whats the deal???

Here are the specs of my computer:
AMD 3200+
450W PSU
160GB HD
Soundblaster Audigy 2
Nvidia Ge-force 4 Intergrated


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi,

Almost sounds like you either have a motherboard post in the wrong place and it is shorting.....or.....that the motherboard is touching the new case someplace causing the problem. If it works in the old case, it has to be either a short or a bum power supply, assuming that you are using everything the same for both cases. Build it piece by piece outside of the new case using your new power supply and if it works, a short it has to be in my opinion.


----------



## uninstaal (Feb 13, 2005)

I did think it was a problem with my power supply until I tried my old, 300W PSU too. Both the 300w and 450w do the same thing. I did notice that the floor of the Case is metal, meaning the MoBo is resting on metal. Should i try placing washers below the MoBo? thanks for your help.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi,

Don't try it again if it is setting on metal. Don't you have any motherboard posts...that is what it is supposed to be setting on? If not, wait until you get some or you may burn it out. 

If you have the posts in and it is still shorting, then put a small piece of black tape or rubber washer between the posts and the motherboard. The little motherboard posts are about 1/2 inch high and snap or screw in the motherboard tray or case if it does not have a tray. Let me know how it goes. I want to re-emphasize, don't try it if the motherboard is sitting on the metal case without posts.


----------



## uninstaal (Feb 13, 2005)

This was my first time switching cases...there were no posts included in my case. Im just curious how people expect people to automatically know that you need posts for the computer to work. I wish computers were more user friendly. ugh.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi,

It is hard to believe that a manufacturer of a computer case would not include posts and instructions for such in a new case, but we all know they do things like that.

You could remove (only some are removeable) the ones from your old case and they would probably fit, or go to a computer shop and get some for a couple of bucks. Please let us know how the ordeal comes out.

Be careful and only get one post in for every hole in the motherboard. Usually about nine or ten give or take one or two.


----------



## Paul_282 (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm possibley having a similar difficulty with my motherboard, i'll now build it outside the case and check.... just a small question, what should i put it on to ensure it doesnt get damaged, and how easy is it to damage the mother board by shorting it... as i'm now worried.... never good...


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Paul,

Question number one...I would suggest a piece of cardboard and make sure the board does not touch anything. The other question is that it is easy to do damage if it keeps shorting out, but many times they will just shut down in the case of a short and not do any damage. Don't get worried until you can't get it going. 

If this does not help, might want to start a separate thread about your problem and we can go through it. Just PM me if you need to and I can take a look at it in case I miss your thread.


----------



## Paul_282 (Feb 16, 2005)

Alrite i'll try it outside of the case, but i'll have intense paranoya untill i get it working!!!


----------

